# Tidewater Retriever Club (VA)



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just getting ready for the Trial tomorrow. Here is the running order for the Derby.

#	Dog Name	Owner	Handler
1	Bull's Harley Road Hog	Wayne Beck	Wayne Beck/Randy Bohn/Mindy Bohn
2	Lady of Bridgeway	Tom and Stephanie Disharoon	Kristen Hoffman
3	Rubie Mae	Barton Clark	Barton P Clark
4	Tidewater's Sapa Tatanka	Jerald & Debra Wilks	Malcolm Sykes/Alan Pleasant
5	Lake Country's Southern Belle SH	John Marinelli	Jim Elam
6	Beadles Sir Galahad Gillie	Ron montgomery	Ron Montgomery/Randy Bohn
7 Rough Cut Sugar	Hank Culp	Elizabeth Dixon
8	LUCY'S DOUBLE DARE YA DOLLY JH	Lucy McHenry	Jim Elam/Lucy McHenry
9	Field of Dreams Ranger's Jesse James	Monte French	Alan Pleasant/Malcolm Sykes
10	Low Down Dirty Trick	Lee Elam	Mike McDaniel/Lee Elam
11	Frosty Hills Seacoast Bullrush SH WDQ	Andrew Kenneally	Andrew Kenneally
12	Aarrow	Barton Clark	Barton P Clark
13	Orient Express	Ann Strathern	Kristen Hoffman
14	Fowlmouth's Hot Buns On Fire	Scott Bass	Scott Bass
15	Black Rivers Backwood Brew	Alan Pleasant	Alan Pleasant/Malcolm Sykes
16	Lake Country's Lacy Lady SH	John Marinelli	Jim Elam
17	Rise and Shine 111	William Earley	Elizabeth Dixon
18	Old Gun's Nate Don't Be Late	Lee Hodges	Lee Hodges
19	Rockin's Retrievers Black Mamba	Damon Steelman	Alan Pleasant/Malcolm Sykes
20	Swift Creeks Sonic Boom	Charles Mezera	Chuck Mezera/Jim Elam
21	Devil on Mount McKinley	Susan Metka	Susan Metka/George Metka/Randy Bohn





Will try to provide updates on Open and Derby throughout the day.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

1,18,20 are littermates..


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Good Luck to all
Go # 14 Scott and Blaze


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Wayne Beck said:


> 1,18,20 are littermates..


So are:
#3 and #12
#14 and #17
# 5, #8 and #16


----------



## jpford (Mar 15, 2009)

Would be educational to look at the pedigrees while watching tests during the course of the season. I do that with Goldens using k9data.com. There is a database there for Labs too but not many dogs in it. Wonder why?


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone have any updates on the am, q, or open?


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Derby Results:

1st: #15 
2nd: #12 
3rd: #1
4th: #4
R.J.:#16
JAM's: 3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,18


----------



## jpford (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations on a derby third Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks! Was Harleys third Derby. First one he finished. But randy bohn deserves the credit. He's a great trainer and handler.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Wayne Beck said:


> Thanks! Was Harleys third Derby. First one he finished. But randy bohn deserves the credit. He's a great trainer and handler.


 Congrats. Your dog stepped on All 7 birds, running 1st in the order, AND 2 no birds on the flyer, it was quite an accomplishment. He could have had 1st or 2nd it was so close. Job well done. Nice dog.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Results on everything is posted on EE. Sorry I could not post results or callbacks during the trial, but cell phone reception was not the greatest on the grounds.

Congrats to all of the placements and entrants.


----------

